# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Mensen met acne gezocht

## student huidtherapie

Ik ben student HBO Huidtherapie en zoek mensen met acne problematiek.
Het gaat om onderstaande datums en tijden:
dinsdag 17 februari 13.00 -15.00 uur
woensdag 4 maart 9.00 - 11.00 uur
Behandeling vindt plaats op Hogeschool Utrecht, Bolognelaan.

Het zal gaan om een gehele behandeling met vooraf een reiniging, het behandelen van pustels, papels en comedonen en een klei masker om de huid weer te laten ontspannen.
Als dank voor het model staan krijg je een klein cadeautje!
Ik hoor graag van jullie

----------

